# New to me 2206



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just bought a new to me 2206 that looks like it was hardly used at all. It came with 2 mags and the original papers, but no box. It will be about a week before I can pick it up and I can't wait! I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good pistol and it should give you many years of service. The wait will be worth it. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------

